# Water in crates



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

towel the dog off before putting back into the crate...after water work, I throw fun bumpers on land as the running also helps the dog shed quite a bit of water & then followed by a quick towel dry


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Towel in the crate will soak up the water. Or, stake out the dog after swimming.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yup - I do the same. Towel off, then let her either run around and dry out a bit, or stake her out if she can't safely run around (obviously in my full sight). In the summer, I also put a towel in the crate for rest times between training swims - but then I switch it out for a new, dry one for the drive home.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I would like to share this with you. When I have put a wet dog in a crate and he was in there for maybe a two hour ride home, the dog got cold tail. Now I try to get the dog as dry as possible.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

gdgli said:


> I would like to share this with you. When I have put a wet dog in a crate and he was in there for maybe a two hour ride home, the dog got cold tail. Now I try to get the dog as dry as possible.


That's a good point. Shala got cold tail (dead tail) after a long day of diving and swimming and then a long drive home. It then happened again a short time later. Good advice given to me after that was to make sure the dog is dried off and has a good 20 minutes of just walking around and "warming up" before crating them for a long trip home. I do that now, and she has never had dead tail again.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Put the dog on a tie out for a little while to let most of the excess water drain off. Nothing good comes of putting a dripping wet dog in a crate.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> That's a good point. Shala got cold tail (dead tail) after a long day of diving and swimming and then a long drive home. It then happened again a short time later. Good advice given to me after that was to make sure the dog is dried off and has a good 20 minutes of just walking around and "warming up" before crating them for a long trip home. I do that now, and she has never had dead tail again.


Even damp is no good. Dry the dog as best you can, a little exercise, and fluff the hair is what I do. I actually had a problem with both Buffy and Thor. Even 20 minutes was not enough drying/exercise time. I had worked Thor at a duck shoot in November. He had several retrieves that got him wet. Remembering what happened to Buffy, I toweled him off and gave him a walk with several happy bumpers. Two hour ride home (OK, I had to stop for a snack) and when I let him out he had cold tail. And it was painful. He did not want me to touch him.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I dry off with towel and leaving out of crate as long as possible. One dog is on kennel deck with Primo pad on top in my Ruff Tuff crate. The other hates the deck so she is just on the Primo pad both ways keep them from laying in water and I mop the water that accumulates the gutters of the crate with towel when I get home. 

https://www.amazon.com/Kennel-Deck/...F8&qid=1483734605&sr=8-2&keywords=kennel+deck

I cut the deck to fit.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

gdgli said:


> Even damp is no good. Dry the dog as best you can, a little exercise, and fluff the hair is what I do. I actually had a problem with both Buffy and Thor. Even 20 minutes was not enough drying/exercise time. I had worked Thor at a duck shoot in November. He had several retrieves that got him wet. Remembering what happened to Buffy, I toweled him off and gave him a walk with several happy bumpers. Two hour ride home (OK, I had to stop for a snack) and when I let him out he had cold tail. And it was painful. He did not want me to touch him.


Oh, yes. The 20 minutes is AFTER a thorough towelling off when she's almost entirely dry. :smile2:


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

and of course having a dog w/ a correct coat certainly helps


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Costco sells microfiber towels by the bundle in the car battery area of the store. There are normally 10 or so towels in a bundle. Microfibers soak up lots of water, then you can wring most of the water out of them, so you don't have wet towels in the car ride home. They do a great job of really getting a lot of water out of a dog's coat. Then if you use them to wipe out the crate, they are small enough to handle and soak up a lot of water.


----------



## galago (Feb 16, 2011)

Kennel deck is 2 inches thick and should keep them out of the water. I am using dry-dek which is only one half inch. 2 inches is a lot of height to take up what size Ruff Tuff kennel are you using. Didn't think of moping up excess water will try that and spray with Lysol to kill bugs. Have not been toweling off dogs between runs, but do before going home. It's So Cal we haven't had a training day under 85 degrees from March to November.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

galago said:


> Kennel deck is 2 inches thick and should keep them out of the water. I am using dry-dek which is only one half inch. 2 inches is a lot of height to take up what size Ruff Tuff kennel are you using. Didn't think of moping up excess water will try that and spray with Lysol to kill bugs. Have not been toweling off dogs between runs, but do before going home. It's So Cal we haven't had a training day under 85 degrees from March to November.


I wouldn't spray Lysol where your dog is spending many hours. Just don't let water accumulate.


----------

